# Desktop Icons problem



## J-WO (Oct 27, 2010)

Having a bit of a 'mare with my new computer. Yesterday, I opened up a picture with picture manager. After that, inexplicably, every single icon on my desktop has become a picture manager icon. I can't start anything new on microsoft office because the computer thinks its a bloody picture!

Somewhat annoying. I've probably done it through my own idiocy, of course, but I'd love to know how I can get it all back to normal.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 27, 2010)

Never used it myself, but maybe this will help - Microsoft Office Picture Manager Icon taking over all other Icons!

Alternatively there may be a preferences or tools page in Picture Manager where you can set (or in this case unset) file associations for that program.


----------



## vector7 (Oct 27, 2010)

J-Wo ? Solved the problem? 

If not just uninstall the Microsoft Picture Manager from your system. Voila, everything will be back to normal. If you still want the Picture Manager, just right-click the icon in question:

right-click>Open With...> Choose the right program.

If the icon you want to open is a text file, just choose Microsoft Word from Program Files in C Drive. 

Regards,
V


----------



## Snowdog (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah, you can always choose 'open with...' from the context menu but that's only a workaround if picture manager has associated itself with lots of different file types. If it's just the one file type, you can use 'open with...' and set it to open with that program permanently.


----------



## J-WO (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok--now bear in mind I'm a PC moron here--but when I go to the uninstall programs list I can't see picture manager there. Does it go under another name, possibly? Or do I have to select something else (office windows for example) and then get a list that contains picture manager? 

Sorry to be so dense with this. I looked at that link of yours, Snowdog, but I'm not sure what I'm to select from the fixes.


----------



## J Riff (Oct 28, 2010)

Yep, get rid of it. Basic pic managers like Ac/Dc work way better and faster. Others like the new IrfanView.. I use an older version of AcDc and it's very good.


----------



## J Riff (Oct 28, 2010)

You can use the MS Office 2003 choice in  

Add/Remove Programs in the Windows Control Panel  

to change the Office Picture Manager feature to 'Not Available'  

if you don't wish to use it.  

Generally you can then use the picture editor/manager you  

want to use and in its settings choose the graphics extension  

types you want it to 'take over' for you as the default graphics  

handler.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 1, 2010)

Right Click on any folder
Click File Types or View File Types
Find the icon associated with that program and change it to one you want to use. 
Hit OK


----------

